# 29g Biocube - Up and running



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

So tonight I got a 29 gallon biocube up and running. I put almost 20 lbs of sand in it. About 20 pounds of live rock and 4 pounds of dry rock.

Many questions! 

I bought the live rock from a guy who lives here in town. It has green algae on it. Will a CUC get this green algae off or what should I do??? Thinking about leaving the lgihts off for the first week. Good idea or Bad idea?

When should I start testing pH, Alkalinity, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate. Did I forget anything?? 

Should I put anything in the tank to help it clear up or just give it some time?? 

Thanks!


----------



## GradyBaby16 (May 8, 2010)

1) A CUC should help, just do searching to find the best ones
2) You could leave the lights off if you wanted to, i wouldnt
3) I would start testing when everything is where youd like it, so maybe 3 weeks
4) You dont need anything to help clear water it should settle within a day or two

why do u want the lights off that long for?


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

I was thinking that with No lights the green algae would die off. I've been cleaning the green algae off with a toothbrush. It is working great. 

The water has cleared up nicely.


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

So when the lights are off in my tank two little snake type creatures come out of the rocks. They are pretty skinny and not very long at all. A few inches long. Any idea what they could be?


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

could be some type of worm maybe bristle worm or fireworms, could be a starfish but i doubt it.


----------



## GradyBaby16 (May 8, 2010)

Same here i put in new live rock, first saw them when they were eating a dead crab then when the lights are out. I think there Bristle worms, which are not good especially if you have to many, only saw two but i still dont want them, easy way to fix them is get a arrow crab as part of your CUC or, the best thing to get is a Six Line Wrasse which controls them the best and makes a fool out of them, but my LFS ran out so i just got an Arrow Crab havnt seen him eat any cuz im never home though lol may b ill check today after work, but when i frst saw them come out there hole then run back it freaked me out


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

These little worms in my tank can really stretch out to about 4 inches long. I haven't seen them come fully out of the rocks yet. 

I did my first water testing tonight.

pH - 7.8
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - About 10
Alkalinity - 3 

The pH should be higher. Can I buy some stuff to make it go up?


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

So I was looking tonight and I saw about 7 or 8 or these freaking worms!! My tank hasn't cycled yet. I got it running on the 18th. I have two snails that came with the rock that are doing good as far as I can see. Should I go ahead and get an Arrow Crab or a Six Line Wrasse to get rid of these worms? 

I also have a purple thing that has green tinticles on it. When the lights are off the green things go away and when the lights are on they come out and its really pretty. The green things also glow in the dark. Anybody know what it is??

I have A LOT of white bug looking things as well in my tank. Some really small, some pretty big. Are these ok or should I try to get rid of them?? 

Thanks


----------



## GradyBaby16 (May 8, 2010)

Six Line Wrasse will do best in getting rid of those worms


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

the tentacles are most likely either a starfish or some other worms, can you get a picture of them so we can help? the little floating bugs might be copeopods, search it on google images.


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

The white bugs are Amphipods. And it is a lot of them. Should I try to get rid of them or what??


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

I didn't know the purple thing had green tentacles until about a week after I put it in my tank. It was on some of the rock that I got. The green things glow in the dark. 

The other thing was also on a rock. It was very small and round. I had no idea that it would blossom out like it has. 

I'm just scared these worms and bugs are going to eat these two living creatures.


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

Also, as you can see, I have green algae. It came with the Rock. Any suggestions on how to make it all go away??? 

Almost everyday I try to scrub the rock with a tooth brush trying to get it off.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Justina said:


> The white bugs are Amphipods. And it is a lot of them. Should I try to get rid of them or what??


These are very beneficial to your system as they are a natural food source for creatures in the tank. They are also a sign of a mature system. There is no need to get rid of them. You will be asking where they all are once you throw a couple fish in the tank...


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks Wake. 

Any idea what is in the pictures above?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

The top pic is some Green Star Polyps, some coraline growing on the glass and some nuisance algae. The bottom pic looks like some kind of Leather Coral.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

Nuisance algae indeed. I scrubbed about 94.3% of it off of the rock last night. That only took about.. 3 hours.


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

I've added 10 blue legs to my tank about a week ago. One of them is missing however, I see his shell but he isn't in it! 

I have a nice brown algae on the bottom of my tank now. Everything seems to be doing just fine. I still have some long hair green algae that I just CAN NOT get rid of! So annoying. I was hoping the crabs would help out but they don't seem to interested. 

I am thinking of getting a clownfish soon. Good or bad call? Tank has been running for about 5 weeks now.


----------



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

perhaps some snails would help with the algae problem?? I know they are recommended for clean up crews- as far as adding fish or inverts I would go by the water measurements- ammonia, PH and nitrate/nitrite.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

second picture of the coral is pulsing xenia.

please do not add an arrow crab or six line wrasse to rid your bristle worms. its never good to just go out and buy an animal to help you get rid of an animal. they are good as a natural part of your CUC. having way to many is a sign of overfeeding.


----------



## Justina (May 2, 2010)

I have two snails in the tank as well. 

I've been testing ever since I started the tank. Results from today:

PH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0
Alkalinity - 2.5

The worms aren't from overfeeding because I don't ahve anything to feed. After talking to the owner at the LFS, he told me that the worms are good to have.


----------

